# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Tham khỏa về cường độ cho máy cắt lazer

## Dinhthobk

Tham khảo ý kiến ae
Các bác thường để cường độ cho ống phóng là bao nhiêu. em thường để là 75-80% không biết có hại ống hay mạch không

----------


## thucncvt

> Tham khảo ý kiến ae
> Các bác thường để cường độ cho ống phóng là bao nhiêu. em thường để là 75-80% không biết có hại ống hay mạch không


 bác hỏi chung chung thế ,thì chẳng ai có cơ sở gì mà trả lời, 
  Như bên mình tư vẫn  ,Khách hàng  tự ráp máy , cần gì,nhu cầu như nào ,nắm đc thông tin mới nói được ,hỏi không thì bo tay

----------

